# My Severum's grow out tank



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

well how does this look so far.This looked straight when I took the picture.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks good mark! A little empty though, If I were you Id get a peice of driftwood or a pack of silk plants (or real ones if you have the money)

Your sev should be happy in there untill x-mas!


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Im ordering some Swahala(sp) driftwood, and I might look into another real plants maybe another val or 2.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

cool. I have some swahala in MY sevs growout tank, it looks sweet.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

I cant wait for my 55! Could some one list some fish that could be kept with my Severum and Pink Convict, right now its in with a Bn and a female Pink Convict but the Bn is staying in the 20 when i get my 55.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

In a 55 with a sev and a convict (assuming the con isnt aggressive) you could have some similar tempered, mid-sized fish like
-Blood parrot
-firemouth
-keyhole cichlid
-centrachus
-most _Geophagus_ or _Satanoperca_ species (but avoid _Gymnogeophagus_)
-most NON-AGGRESSIVE members of the _Archocentrus_ genus, like Sajica, septemfasciatus, centrarchus, and spilurus
-Pretty much any member of the _Thoricthys_ genus

And you might even be able to have a larger fish, like an _Amphilophus Roberstsoni_ if you have mostly females in the tank. This would work much better if the con and Robertsoni were female, because of aggression. Sevs often get pushed around.

If you need info on any of these species, ask me in chat.

-Good luck!


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanx Nelson and umm i guess ill google those scientif names lol


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Hmm I like how the Sajica looks.


----------

